# Router Sled



## Futurepast (Jun 18, 2012)

Put together a router sled today on my table saw. Works great! Used my inverted router base as the router and mounted glide bars on my Besimere arms. I can plane out 30" by 7' planks!


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

it looks nice and solidly built, let us know how it works?


----------



## Salmon_Ears (Mar 20, 2013)

This is genius


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Well this is a good idea worth taking note of. I might be thinking of incorporating it onto my versatile workbench http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/versatile-small-shop-work-bench-unique-40361/

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Futurepast (Jun 18, 2012)

I setup the saw so the table is flat to about .020 inch (along with the arms). The sled I made was an idea from a Utube vid. He adjusted his sled to the wood. I adjust the wood to my sled using a shim here or there. I used a 1 1/2" straight bit to do the routing and as long as I don't push down and only across, I get very minimal bit marks and those sand out very very quickly. I did a full 30" by 72" edge glued slab and after it was done it was flat flat (laying a 6 foot staight edge on it to check) and it took about 30 min including sanding.


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

Very clever


----------



## bittiker (Dec 16, 2012)

*Cool*

I've got a similar setup that I use for planing very uneven slabs of wood. A trick I learned is when I have to take off more than a 1/2" to flatten it out, I'll route out reference slots with the router (see attached), then do most of the stock removal with a power planer. Also, I've had excellent luck with dished bits instead of straight ones.

-Danny @stemfurniture
www.stemfurniture.com


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bittiker said:


> I've got a similar setup that I use for planing very uneven slabs of wood. A trick I learned is when I have to take off more than a 1/2" to flatten it out, I'll route out reference slots with the router (see attached), then do most of the stock removal with a power planer. Also, I've had excellent luck with dished bits instead of straight ones.
> 
> -Danny @stemfurniture
> www.stemfurniture.com


Looks like my jig. Lol
I used mine to flatten some oak burl and Russian olive burl. I used a Diablo 3/4 strait bit.


----------



## Futurepast (Jun 18, 2012)

Here is the Big Sled :laughing: This counter top is solid oak 5' wide, 9' long, and 2 1/2" thick it took 4 of us to lift it out and get it to the shop to rework it. It had not been properly sealed by whoever made it and curled up over a 1/2" in the last sections. You can see where we split it and cut in new oak. The final sleding was to true it up and we only took off 1/8" overall from the top. One pass with the belt sander and a little orbital work and its looking good :smile:


----------

